# My "WOW, thats alot of stuf" haul



## starangel2383 (Oct 26, 2007)

i have been going a little makeup happy lately. these are pictures of my hauls for the past 2 weeks plus some other things as well.

Last Week:

Silversmith MES
Family Silver MES
Mi'Lady MES
Your Ladyship pigment
Blacktrack Fluidline
Gold Stroke pigment
Red Romp lipglass (2)
Clear Brow Gel
Earthly Riches MES
Sweet Sienna pigment
Antiquitease lipstick
Queen's Sin lipstick (2)
Budding Lust lipstick
Uppity fluidline
Engaging MES

NON-MAC
Bourjois Shimmer Shadow in Regard Rose
Bourjois Shimmer Shadow in bleu glacier
Bourjois Shimmer Shadow in Regard Parme
Bourjois Shimmer Shadow in bleu swimming pool
Lorac e/s in Rhapsody
VS Powder foundation
VS Creme foundation (2 for $20)

This Week:

NON-MAC
Body Shop Eye & Cheek metallic palette 01
Body Shop Eye & Cheek metallic palette 02
Body Shop Ultimate Liquid Metallic Pink lipgloss
Bare Escentuals shadow glimmer in socialite
BE shadow glimmer in surprise
BE shadow glimmer in soiree
BE shadow glimmer in spright
BE all over face color in rose radiance (free gift)
BE shadow glimmer in sugar plum
BE shadow glimmer in aquamarine
BE shadow glimmer in pussycat
BE shadow glimmer in azure
BE shadow glimmer in chameleon
Vincent Longo shimmer souffle in Lily Mist
Vincent Longo shimmer souffle in Babylon
M.A.D. minerals samples in the following colors:
Blue Jay, Cobolt, Wishful, Spritz, and I also purchased some samples of one of the looks that Entipy created. it was from the Avalon look and the colors are: Fusion, Daydreamer, Wreckless, and Whisper Blue.


MAC

Royal Assets Warm eyes palette
Royal Assets Metallic eyes palette
Royal Assets Cool eyes palette
Viva Glamourous Cool lips palette
Royal Assets Pink Lips Palette
Heirlooms Basic Brush Set
Heirlooms Eye Brush Set
Kids Helping Kids Large Cards
Kids Helping Kids small cards



im not sure if i am going to be taking pictures, but if someone wants to see a color of a specific product, just let me know and i will be more than happy to post a picture.

oh yeah and i also got three non-makeup items as well

a Betsey Johnson snake bracelet
a broken heart rhinestone necklace
and a Dooney & Bourke handbag that was originally 345 and i got it for 193.


----------



## frocher (Oct 26, 2007)

Wow, that is a lot of stuff.  Enjoy all your new stuff.


----------



## AppleDiva (Oct 26, 2007)

Have tons of fun!!


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Oct 26, 2007)

Excellent. Enjoy your goodies.


----------



## jannax212 (Oct 26, 2007)

woowwww!!! great haulage!


----------



## nunu (Oct 26, 2007)

wow! now thats what i call a haul!!


----------



## MACATTAK (Oct 26, 2007)

Holy crap that's a lot of stuff!!  Whew!!  My wallet hurts for you haha


----------



## little teaser (Oct 26, 2007)

holy shit thats a huge haul, i just bought a betsey johnson purse, they have some cool ones at edge  city down in 5 points.
enjoy!


----------



## Ms. Z (Oct 26, 2007)

Oh my!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Enjoy all your
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 new goodies !  sorry I drooled all over your stuff​


----------



## juxt123 (Oct 27, 2007)

wow you are so lucky!  Can you do a look of each royal assets eye palete? im not sure which one i want..i have an e/s(star violet) from the warm one so i kinda dont want to have two of the same e/s but if i love every other shadow in the palette id get it..it would be great if you could help me! thankss


----------



## starangel2383 (Oct 27, 2007)

do you want me to show the pictures of the palettes or an actual face look with the different palettes?


----------



## almmaaa (Oct 27, 2007)

Jeez, u must of spent ALOT!!!!


----------



## juxt123 (Oct 27, 2007)

an actual look of each palette if possible


----------



## starangel2383 (Oct 27, 2007)

okay when i get the chance i will post different looks with the three palettes i got, i actually got four but one i gave to my sister in law for her to feel better.


----------



## ViV04 (Oct 27, 2007)

Wow what a big haul! Can't wait for FOTDs!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Oct 28, 2007)

Wow, that IS a lot of stuff!


----------



## Mac_Mocha (Oct 28, 2007)

Awesome, you are going to have so much fun with your new makeup!


----------



## melmaha (Oct 28, 2007)

Great haul!

Are you able to post pics of the pink lip palette and the Viva Glamourous Cool Palette? I'm trying to decide whether I should buy them!


----------



## starangel2383 (Oct 28, 2007)

i will be glad to post pictures for you


----------



## starangel2383 (Oct 28, 2007)

here is the link for the pink lips palette and the cool viva glam palette
http://img508.imageshack.us/img508/7748/img2658gy2.jpg


----------



## juxt123 (Oct 28, 2007)

thanks i cant wait


----------



## melmaha (Oct 29, 2007)

Wow! The pink lips palette looks great! Thankyou


----------



## Glassdoll (Oct 31, 2007)

Nice Haul!!! btw, could u do a swatch of the pink lips palette? If possible. If u can't, are the colors really sheer?


----------



## starangel2383 (Oct 31, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Glassdoll* 

 
_Nice Haul!!! btw, could u do a swatch of the pink lips palette? If possible. If u can't, are the colors really sheer?_

 

sure but if you want to, you can check out my fotd called royally pink, she used the cool eyes palette and the pink lip palette on there. but if you still arent satisfied, i will post a swatch of it in the swatch section.


----------



## Danapotter (Nov 4, 2007)

Holy haulage, batman! Awesomeness! Enjoy!


----------



## Miss_M (Nov 4, 2007)

Wow, great haul...you really know how to spoil yourself !!


----------



## Seeking Refuge (Nov 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melmaha* 

 
_Are you able to post pics of the pink lip palette and the Viva Glamourous Cool Palette? I'm trying to decide whether I should buy them!_

 
You should SO buy the "Viva Glamourous Cool Palette," I bought it and am in love with it.


----------



## dmenchi (Nov 12, 2007)

OMG! that's a lot of stuff...you must be verrry happy


----------



## n3crolust (Nov 12, 2007)

wowww. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lucky!
have fun with all your new stuff.


----------



## dewinter (Nov 17, 2007)

OMG! Thats heavy! And I tought that I shopt a lot *lol* 
Enjoy youre haul!


----------



## Mitsy (Nov 17, 2007)

Woah, I'm so jealous!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BTW, how are the Body shop christmas palettes?  Are the colours too glittery?  I've been eyeing them in magazines but haven't had a chance to test them yet.  thanks!


----------



## starangel2383 (Nov 19, 2007)

they are really nice, i dont really know how to describe the texture, here are some pictures of the palettes. 

http://img267.imageshack.us/img267/11/1290002xf4.jpg

http://img514.imageshack.us/img514/944/1290005si5.jpg


----------



## Mitsy (Nov 24, 2007)

Those palettes look beautiful, I definately will buy at least one of them now!  Thanks for the pictures!


----------

